# I'm looking for



## suamirita (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi friends, 

I'm looking for a shop in Cairo selling Indonesian food such as ABC Kecap Manis and Indofood Sambal Pedas. I would appreciate your kind advice.

Regards,


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

suamirita said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm looking for a shop in Cairo selling Indonesian food such as ABC Kecap Manis and Indofood Sambal Pedas. I would appreciate your kind advice.
> 
> Regards,


You may find it at two places. Either Miriam market (near Rd 200 in Degla, Maadi, or the Alfa Market on the corniche, Maadi.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you go to the CSA for cooks day off you will find many nationalities selling their home produce.
I am sure they will help you out by telling you where they bought the basic ingredients.


----------



## suamirita (Jul 20, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> You may find it at two places. Either Miriam market (near Rd 200 in Degla, Maadi, or the Alfa Market on the corniche, Maadi.


Thank you for your kind advice. I'll go there and try to find my favorite food staff.:clap2:


----------

